# hymenopus coronatus



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

got em today, this is my L3 nymph. The others are l2 and way to small for my cam.

even this one was hard. from the 10 only this 2 were sharp...












i,ll have a vid in a min.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 23, 2008)

They're pretty!

This is not one of my favorites though.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> They're pretty!This is not one of my favorites though.


lol why?


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 23, 2008)

IDK...I just always imagine mantids as vicious and when I see this pretty flowery insect ripping off heads by the dozen, it messes with my reality :lol: I like them more than Ghost though...


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 23, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> IDK...I just always imagine mantids as vicious and when I see this pretty flowery insect ripping off heads by the dozen, it messes with my reality :lol: I like them more than Ghost though...


he he :lol: the beautifull are usualy the deadliest...


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 24, 2008)

You got them from rob byatt?

sorry this is off topic..


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 24, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> he he :lol: the beautifull are usualy the deadliest...


Haha, does this apply to wives too?


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 24, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Haha, does this apply to wives too?


lol


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 24, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Haha, does this apply to wives too?


don,t really know actualy.. lol.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 24, 2008)

L2






flower pose






i feel so pretty...


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 26, 2008)

Oooo..... I like 'em


----------



## harryallard (Aug 26, 2008)

so you finallly got them  

how are you housing them?


----------

